# Unterwasserpflanzen - wie habt Ihr die eingepflanzt?



## Susanne (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Bandscheiben hin - Bandscheiben her ... es wird Zeit sich mit der Teichbepflanzung zu beschäftigen. Dabei ist die Randbepflanzung ist das eine - die Unterwasserbepflanzung das andere. Ich kann mich vom letzten Teich erinnern, dass Zweiteres eine total blöde Sache war: Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind aufgeschwommen und im großen Skimmer gelandet. Dabei wissen wir doch alle, dass Unterwasserpflanzen gaaanz wichtig für die Wasserqualität sind. Daher die Frage an Euch:

Wie habt Ihr welche Unterwasserpflanzen "gepflanzt" und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr dabei gemacht. Habt Ihr sie im Sand verbuddelt oder mit Steinen beschwert oder ????? Mein Herzallerliebster würde sogar auf die 1,70 Teichtiefe abtauchen und sie dort direkt pflanzen, wenn das sinnvoll wäre. Noch habe ich die Pflanzenbestellung nicht abgeschickt - bin also für Eure Vorschläge noch total offen. Wichtig wären mir auch Eure Erfahrungen, wie sich die Unterwasserpflanzen verbreiten - bzw. wie dicht ich die einpflanzen sollte. Da der Teich nicht grad klein ist natürlich auch budget-technisch ein wichtiger Gesichtspunkt ...

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Aktuelles Bildchen hänge ich noch mit an


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2014)

Ich nutze eigendlich zwei Metoden. Zum Teil habe ich __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt sowie das schwimmende Leichkraut in Mörtelkübeln gepflanzt....damit der Ausbreitungsdrang eingeschrängt ist.....in den Bereichen wurden die Pflanzen in Kies mit 1-2mm Körnung gedrückt. Unter dem Kies habe ich noch Lehmboden aus den tiefen des Aushubes....also ohne Orgarnik. Beim nächsten mal schneide ich die Kannten der Mörtelkübel aber ab.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2014)

Einige Riesenvalis habe ich mittels Bleibeschwerrung in die Tiefregion geworfen (ca. 1,7m). Wenn die wandern muss ich mal schauen ob ich Tauchen gehe oder damit lebe. Derzeit kann ich die Spitzen der Blätter sehen aber noch in ca. 1 m Wassertiefe....Mal schauen ob die Pflanzen sich entwickeln. Einige Ludwigia und __ Wasserstern wurden mit Angelschnur an kleineren Steinen angebunden und an die passenden Stellen geworfen.....da entsteht automatisch ein unregelmäßiger Abstand. Die Angelschnur soll sich nach einiger Zeit auflösen im Wasser.....ob es stimmt? Dann müssten die Pflanzen sich aber verwurzelt haben.


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Bei der Tiefe ist das problematisch. Ich habe in der Tiefzone bei 1,2m mit den Füßen gearbeitet ;-)
Hat funktioniert. Da ich überall Substrat drin habe, habe ich sie einfach eingebuddelt.
Die Pflanzen sind sehr verbreitungsfreudig.
Das __ Tausendblatt scheint an seinem Platz zu bleiben. Nadelsimse wächst wie lockerer Rasen überall hin und nimmt ein paar Quadratmeter ein - sieht gut aus.
__ Wasserstern und __ Wasserfeder verteilen sich überall, macht aber nichts. ich weiß nicht, ob es wurzelnde Triebe sind, die ich beim Algenfischen ab und zu ausgerissen habe und wieder zurück geschmissen habe. Jedenfalls wächst eh überall Nadelsimse. da machen solche Tuffs nichts aus und lockern das Bild auf. Der Rest hat sich noch nicht so entwickelt. Hab noch __ Wasserpest drin, aber keine Ahnung woher. Die taucht diesen Frühling auch an weiteren Stellen auf. Werde ich im Herbst entfernen. Sie wächst sehr dicht und sieht nicht gut aus. Wie der Name sagt, wie die schwarze Pest, überhaupt nicht freundlich.

Grüße Michael


----------



## karsten. (22. Apr. 2014)

Susanne schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Wie habt Ihr welche Unterwasserpflanzen "gepflanzt" und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr dabei gemacht..............




nasoo


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Zum Teil habe ich __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt sowie das schwimmende Leichkraut in Mörtelkübeln gepflanzt....damit der Ausbreitungsdrang eingeschrängt ist.


Und hat es geholfen?


----------



## Susanne (22. Apr. 2014)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

danke für Euren schnellen Input - da kann ich ja gleich weiterdenken.

Ist doch klasse, wenn die __ Wasserpest so intensiv wächst ... dann kann man sie schön ausrupfen und Nährstoffe damit aus dem Teich schmeißen. Zumindest habe ich das Spiel "Wasserqualität" so ähnlich verstanden. Das mit der Nadelsimse hört sich auch gut an, muss gleich mal schauen, ob die schon auf meiner Bestellliste ist. Muss aber auch beim Thema "wuchern/ausbreiten" nochmal nachfragen: Wenn Du Tottoabs das sogar in Mörtelkübel pflanzt, um die Ausbreitung einzugrenzen ... warum sollen die nicht wachsen - ist doch der einfachste Weg Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen oder?

Und Angelschnur soll sich tatsächlich auflösen? Dann wäre das ja eine ideale Kombination mit Deiner Idee Karsten mit den Substrat-Päckchen. Das Küchentuch wird sich ja mit der Zeit auch auflösen und bis dahin ist dann hoffentlich alles schön verwurzelt und kommt eh nimmer hoch. Wobei die Idee mit dem Teichvlies natürlich auch nicht schlecht ist ... wer weiß, ob und wie schnell sich die Unterwasserpflanzen überhaupt verwurzeln. Wobei die Variante mit "einfach einbuddeln" meinem Freund vermutlich am besten gefallen würde - dann könnte er seine Tauchausrüstung mal wieder aus dem Schrank holen . Was wächst denn bei Euch noch auf ca. 1,70? Wird ja auch nicht jede Unterwasserpflanze mitmachen, zumal der Teich ja auch nicht in einer sonnigen Ebene liegt und es da unten sicher net so hell ist.

@ Karsten nochmal eine Nachfrage wegen Päckchen-Substrat: Ich hab eigentlich nur Sand im Teich. Macht es Sinn, wenn ich neben Sand auch noch ein paar Düngeböbbelchen mit in die Päckchen packe oder ein paar Krümel Erde? Lava oder sowas hab ich nicht - könnte ich aber natürlich kaufen ...

AXO - fast hätte ich vergessen nachzufragen: Wie dicht habt Ihr die Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt - hab ja doch einige qm zur Verfügung ...

Grüßle und schönen Osterdienstag
Susanne


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Ich glaube ich kann mich erinnern, dass man pro Meter Uferlänge 1-2 Pflanzen rechnen kann. wobei man bei NG ja eine Pflanze bestellt, aber zwei Portionen davon bekommt. Wie gesagt, viele davon breiten sich schnell aus und damit kann man dann auch noch die letzten Lücken schließen, wenn man möchte. Auch noch toll ist der __ Wasserhahnenfuß.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere zieht der auch die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser.

Grüße Michael


----------



## amselmeister (23. Apr. 2014)

muss man Pflanzen wie __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut denn überhaupt richtig ,,einpflanzen?
Ich dachte das beschwert man einfach und wirft es rein.
Kann natürlich sein, das es deswegen nix wird bei mir.

habe mal ein wenig gelesen. Hornkraut sollte auch so wachsen. Wasserpest sollte man ruig in ein Topf oder so machen und nicht zu tief in den Teich stellen erst mal und dann mit der Zeit ruig tiefer.

Ist das so richtig. Das wusste ich gar nicht. Mist, dann habe ich das ja umsonst eingebracht.

Brauchen die Pflanzen viel Licht. Die sind nun bei ca 50-60 cm Teife und wasser ist etwas Trüb


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo amselmeister.

es genügd absolut diese Unterwasserpflanzen in den Teich zu legen.
Ich habe sie noch nicht einmal beschwert.
Das __ Hornkraut "schwebt" im Teich und vermehrt sind Bestens, habe letztes Jahr erst 2 Schubkarren davon entsorgt und einen Kleinteil einfach wieder reingeworfen.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2014)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Brauchen die Pflanzen viel Licht. Die sind nun bei ca 50-60 cm Teife und wasser ist etwas Trüb


Bei mir ist die __ Wasserpest in einm Bottich auf selber Tiefe.....erste Teil habe ich eingepflanzt.....zweite Eimer ist mir erst im Herbst in die Finger gekommen. Die habe ich einfach in den Bottich gedrückt.....kann direkt nur einen Unterschied feststellen. Auf der Seite wo ich die Pflanzen nur in den Bottich gedrückt habe sind unmengen an weißen Wurzeln. Nicht gerade schön aber ok. Die Pflanzen selbst sind soweit gewachsen, dass man von den Rändern des Mörtelkübel wirklich nix mehr sehen kann.
Unterschiede kann man sonst keine erkennen.

Sichttiefe ist immer etwas anders. Zumeist kann man bei 60-80 cm nur noch den Kies (1-2mm) als hell Bereich erkennen, an manchen Tagen aber auch einzelne Körner.


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Die Algenblüte ist was ganz normales. Da ist es unvermeidbar, dass das Wasser trüb und grün wird. Ich denke dass die Unterwasserpflanzen damit klar kommen. Sonst würden die sehr schlechte Karten haben, wenn es ums Überleben geht.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Ls650tine (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo miteinander,
ich schließe mich hier mal an, obwohl es um keine UW-Pflanze geht. 
Gestern hab ich die Pflanzreste aus dem Miniteich gezogen, die tot waren und ein paar neue eingepflanzt.
U.a. eine __ Calla palustris/Schlangenwurz (Sumpfzone bis -20cm). Ich finde die Pflanzhinweisse etwas verwirrend, 
da Sumpfzone und -20 doch recht unterschiedliche Zonen sind. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob sie dauerhaft -20 verträgt,
oder "kränkelt" sie an der Stelle vor sich hin.  Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

LG, Martina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi Martina,

die Sumpf-__ Calla wächst und hält sich nur auf ganz flach überfluteten/bzw. dauernassen, sauren, lockeren Rohhumusboden im Halbschatten/Schatten dauerhaft. Sie kommt hier in eher kühlen Lagen in Mooren, in nassen Wäldern an/in Rinnsalen, auf vermoosten Nasswiesen vor (nicht aber im Flachwasser/Sumpf von Seen oder Weihern) Standorte die im Sommer schön warm werden sind ungeeignte für diese Art da sie weder warmes Wasser, warme Böden und trockene warme Luft verträgt

MfG Frank


----------



## Ls650tine (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi Frank, Du bist echt klasse!!! Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Geduld, die Du an den Tag legst 
LG, Martina


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Sumpf-__ Calla wächst und hält sich nur auf ganz flach überfluteten/bzw. dauernassen, sauren, lockeren Rohhumusboden im Halbschatten/Schatten dauerhaft.


 Das mit dem Schatten ist nicht korekt. Bei uns im Moor wächst die Pflanze in unbeschatteten Resttümpeln seid Jahren dauerhaft und breitet sich aus.


----------



## amselmeister (24. Apr. 2014)

Komisch warum können mache die UW Pflanzen wie __ Hornkraut einfach reinwerfen und die vermehren sich wie verrückt und bei mir werden die nur so _Handgroß?


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo amselmeister,

das kommt auf viele Faktoren an. Vielleicht schreibst Du mal wie oft die Sonne an Deinen Teich kommt, bzw wieviel Stunden er im Schatten liegt.
Auch ist die Wasserhärte usw. interessant zu erfahren.


----------



## Michael H (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Hatte/Hab alles in Körbe mir Splitt gesetzt  . Wächst alles prima , kann mich nicht beschweren . Ist wahrscheinlich wie immer von Teich zu Teich verschieden . Beim einen so beim anderen besser


----------



## amselmeister (24. Apr. 2014)

Also Sonne habe ich wohl eher viel zu viel.
Die scheint wenn Sie da ist den ganzen Tag drauf.
Wollte mich mal mit dem Thema Sonnensegel beschäftigen ob das Sinnvoll ist aber dazu an anderer stelle mal ein extra Thread oder einen vorhandenen

Wasserhärte müsste ich testen. Weiß nur das von den JBL Teststeifen her die Wasserwerte alle OK sind.

Wie gesagt hatte ich mich damals im Forum schlau gelesen und dort meinte ich das so verstanden zu haben das __ Wasserpest als auch __ Hornkraut nur evtl beschwert werden müssen und so in den Teich können.

wie gesagt im ersten Jahr Wuchs es wohl annehmbar, nach dem Winter musste ich dann aber neu einsetzen (also letzes Jahr) und da kam gar nicht. Das ging glaube ich so ein ohne nennenswert zu wachsen, beide Pflanzen. Habe überall was verteilt. 

Habe nun wieder 4 Portionen Hornkraut und Wasserpest geholt und mit Stein und _Band beschwert und so reingeworfen.
Hatte das hier erst danach gelesen.

Weiß nicht ob das ich das nun extra wieder rausholen soll und anders rein machen soll.
Oder zusätzlich noch mehr oder einfach so lassen und testen ??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi Totto,

eventuell bei dir im Garten auch einer der immer mal wieder auftretenden Ausnahmefälle (z.B ein ganz spezieller Sämling/Klon) oder auch ein ganz spezielles Kleinklima was deiner __ Calla sehr behagt.
Bei mir wachsen z.B  seit ein paar Jahren __ orangerotes Habichtskraut, kleinblütige Königskerze und Staudenlupinen direkt im Spülsaum des Teiches/bzw. quatschnassen Moorbeet obwohl das an sich Pflanzen von Trockenstandorten sind die keine Nässe vertragen.
Das orangerote Habichtskraut was dort wächst ging auf eine Sämlingpflanze zurück die es irgendwie schafte in meinem allerersten Moor zu überleben (und sich seither durch Ausläufer in allen meinen Moorbeeten verbreitet hatte. Habe auch schon ein paar mal aus Neugier versucht die beiden Standorte meiner Habichtskräuter zu ändern. Das aus dem nassen Moor wächst im trockenen Kiesboden/trockenen Torfboden bei den anderen nicht und umgekehrt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Totto,
> eventuell bei dir im Garten auch einer der immer mal wieder auftretenden Ausnahmefälle (z.B ein ganz spezieller Sämling/Klon) oder auch ein ganz spezielles Kleinklima was deiner __ Calla sehr behagt.


 War vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt ... bei uns im Moor bedeutet im Großen Torfmoor ein Moorgebiet im Minden/Lübbecker Land. Mag sein, dass die da wild wachsende Calla eine besondere Sorte ist.....auf jeden Fall wächst die Pflanze dort in den Moortümpeln in großer Anzahl ohne Beschattung. Versteht sich das die Pflanzen da unter Schutz stehen.
Einen __ Sonnentau haben sie da auch extra abgegrenzt und mittels Schilder gekennzeichnet....bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der dort nicht ausgewildert wurde.


----------



## amselmeister (26. Apr. 2014)

weiß nun noch einer was zum einsetzen von __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut oder kann man das nun so oder so mache. Wie haben es denn die meißten?


----------



## Michael der 2. (27. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Also ich weiß nicht, wie es die meisten haben aber es sollte dann egal wie immer klappen, wenn man das hier so liest. Das scheint bei Wasserpflanzen nicht so wild zu sein. So oder so bekommen die Wurzeln genügend Wasser. Das ist bei Pflanzen an Land ja immer das Problem. Wenn die UWPflanzen schnell genug wurzeln können und nicht ewig lange wurzeln bilden müssen, um ins Substrat zu wurzeln, sollte das gehen.
Ich würde sie aber bevorzugt direkt in den Sand setzen. Wenn dazu natürlich eine Taucherausrüstung notwendig ist, kann man auch mal die Steinmethode wählen.
Aber wie bereits gesagt würde ich lieber mehr __ Hornkraut einsetzen als die __ Wasserpest. Sie ist wirklich nicht schön anzusehen. Da macht der Unterwasserdschungel aus Hornkraut viel mehr daher. Ich nehm die Pest jedenfalls raus, im Herbst.

Grüße Michael

PS
Wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie toll die Nadelsimse wächst, hätte ich auch von der mehr bestellt. Super __ Bodendecker, der sich schön locker genug ausbreitet, um zum einen nicht alle anderen Pflanzen zu verdrängen, andererseits aber so intensiv verbreitungsfreudig ist, dass er noch die kleinste Lücke sowie die größte kahle Fläche im Teich füllen kann. Und dafür ist nicht viel Zeit notwendig. Absolute Empfehlung wert


----------



## amselmeister (27. Apr. 2014)

kauft ihr sowas im Netz wie zB diese Nadelsimse?
Denn die meißten kleinen Läden haben nur sehr dürftige auswahl. Der einzig richtige teichladen hat auch nicht alles

Also müssen die UW Pflanzen denn auch Wurzeln nach unten bilden? Weil unten ist ja nicht viel. Evtl war das auch der denkfehler. Ich habe den Boden ja etwas abgesaugt um den Dreck raus zu bekommen. Alles rausmachen soll man ja auch nicht. Aber ich  glaube nicht dass da soviel ist das die sich da verbreiten können. Dachte __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest wachsen einfach so. Weil ja auch jemand schrieb das die wachen auch wenn die schweben oder an der oberfläche sind.


----------



## Michael der 2. (27. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Weiß nicht genau aber die meisten Pflanzen müssen schon wurzeln. __ Hornkraut glaube ich ist egal. __ Wasserpest,__ Tausendblatt, Nadelsimse wurzelt auch.
Ich habe alles bei Naturagart gekauft.


----------



## Susanne (28. Apr. 2014)

Sodele - bin auch mal wieder online. Schön, dass inzwischen so viel geschrieben wurde. Vermutlich muss man es einfach "tun", wobei ich es mit der Karsten-Päckchen-Methode versuchen werde - es sei denn Werner rät mir bei der Bestellung von einzelnen Unterwasserpflanzen für meinen Teich ab. Hab halt leider nach wie vor einen hohen PH-Wert ...  das muss ich jetzt wohl auch aktiv angehen *seufz* ...

Pflanzenbestellung hoffe ich, dass ich nächsten Dienstag abschicken kann - bis dahin muss dann halt der Rest fertig sein (wie genug Sand im Teich und gescheiter PH-Wert) ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------

